# Creeping Fig



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get creeping fig in thr VA area?

Thanks!

Kris


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Try the garden centers at places like Lowes, Home Depot, etc. I've found several types of creeping fig in those stores. Don't know how readily available it is this time of year.

Bill


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

Where in VA?


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

Where am I in VA? 

If so, than I am in Fredericksburg, however I work in Arlington everyday  

Kris


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Next MAD meeting I'm sure someone can bring some extra. I could bring a few clippings... though I'm not overgrown with it right now.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know any of the nurseries in that area, but usually Lowes or
HD has some variety of it. If you ever make it to the Chantilly area,
the Merrifield nursery in Chantilly has a nice selection of 'terrarium'
plants in small pots - $1.50 per pot. Several species of peperomia,
babys tears, begonia etc.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I love baby tears, but my tincs flattened it out.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

I think I've seen it grow onto vertical surfaces..
Try that?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Baby Tears just doesn't hold up to the "Frog Traffic" at least for me anyways. I had it in two separate places in my Exo Terra for about 2 weeks before I added any frogs. It was looking GREAT, even grew at a pretty fast rate in that amount of time, too. Then, I added two Tincs and it was history in about 2 weeks. TOTALLY flattened out and DEAD.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Good idea...I'm only going to use with thumbnails.



Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I think I've seen it grow onto vertical surfaces..
> Try that?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

If I went to HD or Lowes.. What might the name on the pot be for creeping fig? I think I have seen it sold there but forget what they called it.

thanks - Frank


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

A lot of times it just says "Tropical Foliage" on it. I saw some (i think) tonight at the Home Depot in Lemon Grove but both of the plants they had looked pretty dried up so i left them. I'm gonna do some searching for some of the Oak Leaf variety. I'll let you know if i can find it locally.
The scientific name is ficus pumilia i believe.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I think I seen it called periwrinkle (sp?) too.. Thanks Rob

-Frank


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Ficus pumila is not periwinkle, which is an unrelated genus--Vinca, in a different family-- Apocynaceae, while Ficus is in the family Moraceae. You will find periwinkles in any nursery section, as they are often used as blooming ground covers in temperate zones, and probably wouldn't be appropriate for a tropical terrarium (although they grow in the tropics, as well.) Superficially however, they do look somewhat alike, although the periwinkles are larger over-all. 

I believe I got my tiny oak-leaf like variety of Ficus pumila from a Virginia grower on the web, but can't remember who, so you might do a web search and find someone near you that carries them.


----------



## Biznatch (Aug 30, 2005)

ficus pumila var. quercifolia is the oak leaf name. I should seriously start selling the creeping fig I have in my back yard. We have it covering our whole back wall and once a month or so it gets trimmed down and we toss large amounts of it away. A lot of it has started rooting also.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I actually found creeping ficus at a Super Walmart in the garden section just 3 or 4 days ago. It shot roots out in 2 days and is already growing! Try Super Walmart if you have any near you.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The standard variety grows way too fast for my liking. I am not into needing to trim it out of tanks every month and would strongly rec: looking into the quercifolia variety as it looks great, grows at a managable pace and is smaller. 

S


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The variety I have is very tiny. The leaves are only about 3/8" at best, but it does have oak-like leaves. It grows steadily, but rather slowly, like the variety P. pumila minima does, the only difference being in the leaf shape. Unlike the pumila Quercifolia variety, it doesn't sprawl and take over, but clings very closely to the background or substrate.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I once overheard someone at a herp show say that creeping fig roots can manage their way through/past silicone and cause leaks. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Give me another two months and I'll tell ya. Right now my creeping fig is starting to grow under the rim of my tank and that should lead to it trying to get though the silicone.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

this has not happened to me but i believe it.
I have had creeping fig growing on a gs/coco/silicon background and it poked support roots through the silicon no problem.
But in a false bottom or a leca drainage layer,i would think that they would just turn and go the other way instead of poking through.


----------

